
Foxes Like Beacons – Open positioning system/the politics of infrastructures - thecosas
http://www.creativeapplications.net/arduino-2/foxes-like-beacons-open-positioning-system-and-the-politics-of-infrastructures/
======
kapilkaisare
The main page for this project is at
[http://stupidmessy.net/](http://stupidmessy.net/)

